# ;يف اصل الي ابونا مكاري يونان



## mm4jesus (1 أبريل 2012)

هل يستطيع احد ان يدلني


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

*بكنيسة القديس مارمرقص بالكدارئية العباسية الكبرى*
*رحلو وربنا يديلك بحسب قوة ايمانك*​


----------



## kawasaki (1 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *بكنيسة القديس مارمرقص بالكدارئية العباسية الكبرى*​
> *رحلو وربنا يديلك بحسب قوة ايمانك*​


 

تمام  التمام


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

*الاخ صاحب الموضوع ياجماعة من اسكندرية وعاوز يروح لى ابونا مكارى ازاى انا معرفش اخطيتى سمحونى انا الصغير فيكم انا 
فقط اعيط لة عنوان ابونا مكارى والدور والباقى عليكم
*​


----------



## kawasaki (1 أبريل 2012)

هو لو نزل القاهره وراح العباسيه 
امتداد شارع رمسيس
الكتدرائيه المرقسيه
اي حد في مصر عارف العنوان ده  اكتر مايعرف عنوان بيتهم​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

*الاخ صاحب الموضوع ساكن فى اسكندرية
وعاوز يرولى ابونا مكارى يونان 
بس يرحلو ازاى هو عاوز الشرح بالتفاصيل ياريت تساعدوااااااااا
*​


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2012)

يا إخوتي أبونا مكاري ليس في الكاتدرائية بالعباسية، ابونا مكاري في المرقسية القديمة بشارع كلوت بك بجوار شارع الفجالة برمسيس وليس بالعباسية على الإطلاق، ممكن ينزل ميدان رمسيس ويسأل على شارع كلوت بك وهو مجاور لشارع الفجالة، وفي الشارع يسأل على المرقسية القديمة وهيوصل ليها لأنها مشهورة جداً هناك، النعمة معكم
​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

*بس يرحلو ازاى هو عاوز الشرح بالتفاصيل ياريت تساعدوااااااااا*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى ، بجانب محطة رمسيس أو -قديماً- ميدان باب الحديد  (محطة مبارك فى مترو الأنفاق) ، بينهما مسافة خمس دقائق على الأقدام

المهم معرفة مواعيد إجتماعات أبونا مكارى ، ما دام سيأتى من مكان بعيد ، لكيلا يأتى ولا يجده

فمن عنده مواعيده ، ياليته يتكرم بها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

كما يوجد كاهن آخر فى كنيسة الملاك بكفر سمرى ، لعله يكون أقرب له

ولكن الأمر ايضاص يحتاج لمعرفة العنوان والمواعيد ، ولو أمكن تليفون المرقسية ، والملاك بكفر سمرى ، لكى يتأكد من المواعيد قبل ذهابه


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

*ياريت يا اخى مكرم 
الرجل اولا مسلم امن بالمسيح ولكن يعانى 
من انفصام فى الشخصية ومشاكل كتير وهو مش عاوز يروح لى دكتور تانى 
لانو تعب نفسيا من كل حاجة على حسب قولة قال انو عاوز يمشى فى طريق ربنا ودلوقتى قالى عاوز يروح لى ابونا مكارى ياريت المواعيد بتاعت ابونا والعنوان المظبوط  اخطيت سامحونى اخواتى  لو ازعجتكم
*​


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2012)

عنوان الكنيسة على وجه الدقة: 25 شارع الكنيسة المرقسية متفرع من شارع كلوت بك
وكلوت بك بجوار شارع الفجالة وهو متفرع من بداية شارع الجمهورية بمديان رمسيس
 وهذا هو تليفون الكنيسة ولكن لا أعلم هل لازال نفس الرقم أم تغير

25909180​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ياريت يا اخى مكرم
> الرجل اولا مسلم امن بالمسيح ولكن يعانى
> من انفصام فى الشخصية ومشاكل كتير وهو مش عاوز يروح لى دكتور تانى
> لانو تعب نفسيا من كل حاجة على حسب قولة قال انو عاوز يمشى فى طريق ربنا ودلوقتى قالى عاوز يروح لى ابونا مكارى ياريت المواعيد بتاعت ابونا والعنوان المظبوط  اخطيت سامحونى اخواتى  لو ازعجتكم
> *​



سامحنى ، موضوع التشخيص بإنفصام فى الشخصية ، ده يحتاج لدكتور متخصص كبير ، ولا يمكن القول به لمجرد تقلب شخصية ومزاج الإنسان

إنفصام الشخصية موضوع مختلف وله أعراض خطيرة ، فرجاء عدم إستخدام هذا التعبير إلاَّ بواسطة الطبيب الإخصائى 

أما تقلب شخصية ومزاج الإنسان ، فهو من الأمور العادية ، خصوصاً فى مرحلة الشباب المتقلبة بطبيعتها


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2012)

شرح الطريق من جوجل أدخل هنا:
 http://wikimapia.org/#lat=30.056846&lon=31.248856&z=19&l=0&m=b
وفي هذه الصفحة ستجد كل مواعيده المعروفة:
http://www.fathermakary.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=56&Itemid=96​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> سامحنى ، موضوع التشخيص بإنفصام فى الشخصية ، ده يحتاج لدكتور متخصص كبير ، ولا يمكن القول به لمجرد تقلب شخصية ومزاج الإنسان
> 
> إنفصام الشخصية موضوع مختلف وله أعراض خطيرة ، فرجاء عدم إستخدام هذا التعبير إلاَّ بواسطة الطبيب الإخصائى
> 
> أما تقلب شخصية ومزاج الإنسان ، فهو من الأمور العادية ، خصوصاً فى مرحلة الشباب المتقلبة بطبيعتها


*انا فعلان مقنع بردك استاذ مكرم وردودك بجدا بتعجبنى  هو فعلان الدكتور قالو انو بيعانى من انفصام فى الشخصية لكن انا بجد انا راى من راي
حضرتك خصوص انو شاب فى مثلا عمرى صغير اقل من السن 25 قليل 
لكن ما هو ردك حولة موضوع الدكتور اللى قالو كدا جايز الدكتور عارف انو مسلم بين فقالو كدا ولااية
*​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

aymonded قال:


> شرح الطريق من جوجل أدخل هنا:
> http://wikimapia.org/#lat=30.056846&lon=31.248856&z=19&l=0&m=b
> وفي هذه الصفحة ستجد كل مواعيده المعروفة:
> http://www.fathermakary.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=56&Itemid=96​


*كل الشكر لك وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمو القدوس امين شكران ليك ويارب تطلع المواعيد والاماكن  مظبوطة *
​


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ياريت يا اخى مكرم
> الرجل اولا مسلم امن بالمسيح ولكن يعانى
> من انفصام فى الشخصية ومشاكل كتير وهو مش عاوز يروح لى دكتور تانى
> لانو تعب نفسيا من كل حاجة على حسب قولة قال انو عاوز يمشى فى طريق ربنا ودلوقتى قالى عاوز يروح لى ابونا مكارى ياريت المواعيد بتاعت ابونا والعنوان المظبوط  اخطيت سامحونى اخواتى  لو ازعجتكم
> *​



سلام لشخصك المحببو في الرب
أولاً: كتبت لك المواعيد بالتفصيل يا أجمل أخ حلو مع خريطة مجسمة من جوجل تشرح الطريق، ولنك موجود فيه كل مواعيده
ثانياً: موضوع انفصام الشخصية فعلاً زي الأخ مكرم ما قال لك انه يحتاج لدكتور متخصص، وفيه أطباء كتير ممتازة فعلاً، وذهابه لطبيب متخصص لا يعني أنه لا يريد أن يحيا لله، فالله نفسه من أعطى موهبة الطب للإنسان، والمسيح الرب بالطبع يشفي الجسد والروح والنفس، ولا شيء يعلو عمله العظيم، ولكن الإيمان لا يمنع قط الذهاب لطبيب متخصص وتناول الدواء باسم ربنا يسوع، لأن الإيمان ليس تواكل ولا عمل يتم من الخارج كشيئ سحري يأتي للإنسان من الله، ولكن الإيمان إيمان عامل وليس جامد ولا استسلامي للأمور، فيصلي ويطلب قوة الله بإيمان ويسعى ليطلب العلاج المناسب من طبيب مختص، وليذهب لابونا مكاري كيف ما شاء لأنه يسعى لتوبة أمينه وعودة لله صادقة، فليذهب ويسمع كلمة الحياة ...
ويوجد أطباء في مصر في منتهى الأمانة والمهارة وأنا مش عارف بالطبع أطباء في الإسكندرية كنت قلت لك عليه، وأنا فقط ناسي اسم طبيب مشهور في مصر، ولو عايز ممكن ابقى اجيب له اسمه وعنوانه، وهو غالباً في شارع الجمهورية بجوار ابونا مكاري برضو...

عموماً واجبنا كلنا نصلي من أجله لكي يعنيه الله ويشفيه، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

امين يارب مرسيى ليك اخى الحبيب وربنا يباركك
وانا كمان هروح لى ابونا مكارى
وياريت نصلى من اجل اخونا لكى ينعمة ربنا علية بالطريق الصحيح والسليم
​


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2012)

آمين يا أجمل أخ حلو لأن الصلاة بإيمان هي مفتاح لكل شيء
النعمة تغمر قلبك سلام ومسة آمين
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انا فعلان مقنع بردك استاذ مكرم وردودك بجدا بتعجبنى  هو فعلان الدكتور قالو انو بيعانى من انفصام فى الشخصية لكن انا بجد انا راى من راي
> حضرتك خصوص انو شاب فى مثلا عمرى صغير اقل من السن 25 قليل
> لكن ما هو ردك حولة موضوع الدكتور اللى قالو كدا جايز الدكتور عارف انو مسلم بين فقالو كدا ولااية
> *​



*هل الذى قال ذلك دكتور متخصص ، أم طبيب باطنة ، أم ممارس عام !!!! تفرق كتير

كما أن الأرواح الشريرة تصنع أعراضاً مشابهة للأمراض ، ولا يكتشف الفارق إلاَّ طبيب مفتوح العينين وصاحب خبرة عميقة

لذلك ، فالأفضل ألاَّ نكرر هذا الوصف إلاَّ بعد التأكد من تخصص وخبرة قائله ، لئلا نرهق نفسيته بلا داعى
*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

aymonded قال:


> آمين يا أجمل أخ حلو لأن الصلاة بإيمان هي مفتاح لكل شيء
> النعمة تغمر قلبك سلام ومسة آمين
> ​


اشكرك ربنا يباركك ويبارك حيانك ويجعلنا فى 
الفرودس معاة بنعمتو وبشفاعة البابا شنودة وجميع مصاف القديسن والشهداء والاباء السواح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 أبريل 2012)

*المرقسية القديمة ليست فى العباسية تعتبر فى العتبة​*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2012)

*اشكرك اختى مونيكا ياريت بس اعرف الكنيسة فين بالظبط
بى التحديد
*​


----------



## aymonded (1 أبريل 2012)

حبيب قلبي الغالي اسم الشارع زي ما قلتك : شارع الكنيسة المرقسية متفرع من شارع كلوت بك
وشارع كلوت بك هو أول شارع الجمهورية برمسيس ولا يوجد واحد في شارع رمسيس لا يعرفه على الإطلاق
فلو نزل ميدان رمسيس (محطة مصر) أي حد من داخل المحطة أو خارجها سيرشده بسهولة شديدة لشارع كلوت بك
ولو دخل الشارع وسأل عن شارع الكنيسة المرقسية فين ألف مليون واحد هايدله على الطريق
والكنيسة مش في العتبة، هي قريبة منها ولكن المسافة من العتبه طويلة رمسيس أقرب
والموضوع مش محتاج وصف لأن الشارع (كلوت بك) موازي لشارع الفجالة 
النعمة معك
​


----------

